# Balance entre los canales L y R



## Java RM (Jun 20, 2006)

Estoy diseñando un simple mixer de 4 canales para conectar a pc con el cual voy a grabar guitarras, un bajo y voz. El tema es que lo voy a hacer estereo pero tengo una duda sobre como hacer el balance entre los canales L y R de cada una de las entradas. O sea, cada entrada tiene su balance (y volumen) .. si alguien me puede ayudar con eso se lo agradezco mucho.
Cualquier cosa despues subo el circuito q ya tengo por si no se entendio mucho la idea.


----------



## Fierros (Jun 21, 2006)

mira si sabes algo de electronica.. te tenes que dar maña... tenes que hacerte un circuito en el cual conectes todo eso que dijistes (obvio inclullendole el volumen) y conectarlo a la entrada de linea de la placa de sonido... despues si queres agregarle balance.. tenes que conectar un potenciometro creo que con el bolumen y ahi te tiraria ponele la voz y el bajo por un lado de los parlantes.. y la guitarra y/o voz por el otro lado de los parlantes es muy simple.
salu2


----------



## omfreg (Jun 22, 2006)

conecta a la entrada de cada canal un potenciometro lineal, con ello controlaras el volumen de cada canal.

de las tres patas del potenciometro has de conectar una a entrada de señal, la patilla central es la salida de señal y la otra patilla a masa.

con eso consigues que el potenciometro desvie mas o menos señal a masa, o sea enviar mas o menos señal de cada canal, que seria el volumen.


los potenciometros han de ser dobles, es decir, dos en uno mismo, porque si quieres hacerlo estereo necesitaras regular cada canal por separado, pero ambos al mismo tiempo, ya se que es un poco lioso , con este tipo de potenciometros regulas la resistencia de dos a la vez mediante un unico eje.

Te adjunto una foto de este tipo de potenciometros.

una vez tengas todos los canales has de juntar los izquierdos con los izquierdos y los derechos con los derechos (de cada una de las entradas me refiero), quiza pueda haber algo de distorsion, coloca un condensador de bajo valor para compensar el desfase que pueda haber

espero haberte ayudado

un saludo


----------



## viczea2002 (Jul 26, 2008)

Hola amigo, una consulta acabo de fabricar una POWER de 1000 Watts Stereo y necesito conectar potenciometros en las salidas, como hago, de lo q lei seria asi: el positivo de la salida del power iria a un e3xtremo del potenciometro,  el  otro extremo se conectaria a tierra y del centro seria salida; ahora bien, entonces a la salida solo se  va un solo cable? por canal?


----------



## gaston sj (Ago 11, 2008)

hola
primero 1000w es mucha potencia y hay que saver como algo de electronica para fabricarlo ops:  segundo el potenciometro va en la entrada no en la salida   por que a lo sumo son para 1/2w los potenciometros la conexion del potenciometro es enn una pata los costados se le conecta la masa tanto de salida como de entrada en la pata del medio va el cable que va hacia el amplificador y del  otro lado va la entrada que puede venir desde una placa de sonido de una computadora o un reproductor de cd dvd mp3 ... saludos


----------



## santiago (Ago 11, 2008)

yo arme un balance con un pote de 50k lineal, pero los 2 extremos eran entradas y el del medio a amplificador, quedo de lujo, lo unico es que para que suenen los 2 igual le marque con fibron en el pote lineal jajaja

saludos


----------



## leop4 (Sep 9, 2008)

hola a todos ya estoy por terminar el amplificador de 100W RCA y me quedan unas dudas, ya tengo el pre los parlantes el transformador el amplificador y todo todo todo para terminarlo pero aun no logro colocar un balance en el amplificador, seguro me diran ¿para que lo queres? ya e hecho el aujero en el chasis del pote y hay tengo que colocarle algo jajaja. e hecho un circuito re sencillo pero no funca del todo bien. coloque un pote simple entre L y R , lo giro para la izquierda y se escucha un canal lo giro para la derecha y se escuchan los dos pero bajitos como hago para solucionar esto?  

otra cosa que quiero hacer es cuando coloco el plug de 6.3 en el jack los parlantes siguen andando quiero que el amplificador se ponga en mute y no se como hacerlo si me pudieran dar alguna idea bienvenido jajaja.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 9, 2008)

Tu amplificador sera estereo ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 9, 2008)

Y después de todo ¿ A mi que me interesa si tu amplificador es estéreo ? ¿ No se para que me meto ?

El esquema general de Volumen, Balance y Mute seria algo como esta cosa.
Los triangulitos a la derecha se supone que sean tus 2 etapas de potencia 
Son 2 potenciómetros dobles y 2 interruptores NA (Combinados)


----------



## leop4 (Sep 10, 2008)

como como no entendi bien lo de interuptores NA lo que quiero esque cuando coloques un plug macho en la ficha que los parlantes dejen de sonar  y si el amplificador es estereo sino para que el balance jajaja. la idea era  no ponerle un interruptor como mute pero bue lo que mas me interesa es el balence modifique el esquema que me pasaste algo asi seria. gracias fogo.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 10, 2008)

bueno bueno bueno... esperen los 2.

vamos a poner las cosas claras.

Balance debe ir conectado despues de los 2 potes de volumen. cada salida del cada pote de volumen a un extremo del pote de balance, y la salida del pote de balance a la etapa de potencia. se utiliza un pote stereo y se cruzan los terminales externos, demanera que cuando uno aumente de volumen el otro disminuya. si no t das idea t paso el diagrama.

lo del jack es un problemin si no sabes lo que es un jack conmutador...sabes lo q es?

ok es un jack plus stereo con llaves internas. la distribucion de las patitas cambia depende el jack, pero basicamente tiene 1 patita separada q conecta con el aro de metal del jack q es tierra.

luego tiene 2 patitas centrales alineadas opuestas q son la conexión diracta con L y R del pre.

al estar sin ficha el jack, esas patitas centrales se derivan hacia un lado, y conectan con otras patitas, y al colcoarse una ficha en el jack, se derivan hacia el otro lado y otras 2 patitas. t paso el diagrama.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 10, 2008)

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> como como no entendi bien lo de interuptores NA lo que quiero esque cuando coloques un plug macho en la ficha que los parlantes dejen de sonar  y si el amplificador es estereo sino para que el balance jajaja. la idea era  no ponerle un interruptor como mute pero bue lo que mas me interesa es el balence modifique el esquema que me pasaste algo asi seria. gracias fogo.




*Mute* es una perillita que baja el volumen unas 50 veces (Como para atender el teléfono y luego retornar a donde estabas) y no tiene nada que ver con el plug y jack de los auriculares.

Para lo que quieres se emplea un jack estéreo con doble corte, al insertar el plug desconecta los parlantes


----------



## leop4 (Sep 10, 2008)

bueno bueno bueno como dice DJ DRACO jajaja el jack trae numeracion? y que es conectores con y sin ficha? gracias. bueno el mute me quedo claro pero que es lo que lleva a masa la entrada de linea? porque si me lleva los parlantes a masa se me quema el amplificador! jeje ya una vez junte la salida y me paso eso, es mejor el jack porque corta la linea de los parlantes  no? y el circuito ese funciona? porque hoy lo voy a poner en practica gracias a todos.


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 10, 2008)

Hola.
Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/control-tonos-lm1036-15039/

Tal vez te sirva, tiene el circuito impreso.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## leop4 (Sep 10, 2008)

que es lo que me mostraste elaficionado? porque el amplificador ya lo tengo el pre tambien y no vi nada referido al balance.


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 10, 2008)

Hola.
Allí se trata en tema del LM1036 es un CI, que es un control de volumen, balance, bass, trebel.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 11, 2008)

lo q va a masa es la señal de entrada del equipo, de manera tal que al no tener entrada de señal la etapa amplificadora no trabaja. no quema nada. no t preocupes.

llevar los cables positivos de salida de potencia a masa, es crear u cortocircuito ya q disminuye la impedancia a 0 y eso retroalimenta las etapas de salidas tantas veces q las quema.

los jacks no traen numeracion, segun lo miras de abajo le coloque numeros.

conector sin ficha y con ficha significa lo q pasa cuando el jck esta SIN la ficha macho dentro, y lo q pasa cuando SI la tiene dentro.

saludos.


----------



## leop4 (Sep 11, 2008)

haaaaa muchas gracias DJ DRACO entonces eso corta los parlante no manda la señal a masa o no? porque dice L in R in L out R out no? ademas no nececitas un mute especializado jajaja. 

y para el elaficionado los integrados como tda1524 y lm1036 no son muy buenos con respecto a calidad por eso utilice el tl072 que son mas buenos que esos dos.


----------



## Machimbre (Sep 12, 2008)

[imagen]

Salida de auriculares con corte, 100% explícito

Saludos

Aguante el Paint


----------



## leop4 (Sep 12, 2008)

jaja gracias Machimbre pero me quedo la ultima duda hoy puse lo auriculares a la salida del pre y el audio se corta creo que si saco la entrada del amplificador anda porque quiero regular los tonos tambien desde el auricular que hago pongo el jack a la salida de los parlantes con una resistencia o que, porque una ves vi algo parecido.?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 12, 2008)

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> jaja gracias Machimbre pero me quedo la ultima duda hoy puse lo auriculares a l*a salida del pre*



Lógico, el pre no tiene intensidad suficiente para hacer funcionar los auriculares, ve a los auriculares como un "Cortocircuito" y por eso desaparece la señal



> ......que hago pongo el jack a la salida de los parlantes con una resistencia o que, porque una ves vi algo parecido.?



*Si,* los auriculares se toman de la salida de la etapa de potencia con una resistencia entre 22 y 100 Ohms en serie para cada canal


----------



## Machimbre (Sep 12, 2008)

Algo así se vería el esquema con los jacks que sugería dj draco, solo te queda identificar bien las patas

Pero como dice Fogonazo parece que tu pre no los tira, tendrías que meterle un pre para auriculares (con un TEA2025 por ejemplo)

Y si no, así vienen la salida de auriculares de muchos amplificador....

...como por ejemplo éste modelo que llegó a mis manos para reparar, un Pioneer SX-880 de fines de los '70...







de paso si hay algún médium que pueda decirme qué componentes tengo que cambiar para que vuelva a funcionar estaré agradecido  

Sugerencia: ponele el mute si usas el jack sin corte


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 12, 2008)

Tengo serias dudas de que el previo pueda hacer sonar los auriculares directamente


----------



## leop4 (Sep 12, 2008)

muchas gracias a los dos mañana hago la prueva jej.


----------



## Machimbre (Sep 12, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Tengo serias dudas de que el previo pueda hacer sonar los auriculares directamente



 Un pequeño error de escritura como este basta para alterar completamente el sentido de lo que queremos expresar.



			
				Machimbre dijo:
			
		

> *Peor* como dice Fogonazo parece que tu pre no los tira....



Hizo bien en molestarse Mr Fogonazo


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 13, 2008)

Como dijo Confucio Filosofo Chino (551 adC - 479 adC) luego de fumarce algo ilegal pero con fines terapeuticos.: *"No problem" *

Que es lo que no consigues de ese "Vintage"


----------



## Machimbre (Sep 13, 2008)

Lo que no consigo... orden!

Lo estoy investigando, hasta ahora la autopsia revela:

un fusible quemado (el de la red AC)

Los 4 transistores de salida en corto (dos entre emisor-colector y uno completo, no se si este detalle es importante para detectar la causa de la falla) son dos 2SB705 y dos 2SD745...ya sabré si se consiguen

dos de estos diodos abiertos (adjunto imagen, lo que soy joven la primera vez que veo este encapsulado) estaban agarrados "al disipador clase A" 

Mmmm, que más... una de las resistencias de salida abierta (de 0,47ohm/Xwatt) y otro detalle, bizarro, es que los contactos del relé protector de altavoces estaban "bloqueados" con un trozo de escarbadiente...  (decí que se me dio por abrirlo porque lo medía y una de las llavecitas no me daba continuidad  )

Me falta revisar, entre otros, un sospechoso TIP41C que se nota agregado de una reparación anterior (la plaqueta a su alrrededor está quemada)....que si bien recuerdo el dueño del Vintage me lo señaló como que le salía humito.

No consigo el schematic, el más parecido es el del SX-780


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 13, 2008)

Lo que me parece que debe haber ocurrido es que al estar trabada la protección (Relee), el amplificador no se pudo desconectar solo y fue reventando por pasos de atrás hacia adelante, etapa de salida hacia la  fuente.

¿ Ese diodo donde estaba ubicado ?, por datasheet (87A) me da un Schottky de 10A 100V que no le veo el sentido y además no corresponde al encapsulado

Yo para empezar revisaría desde el primero al ultimo transistores de las etapas de potencia.

Y antes de conectar léete esto
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 15, 2008)

Respuesta al margen de la ultima discucion.

Fogonazo: un preamplificador hace sonar y muy bien a unos auriculares comunes.

pero por ejemplo, los de dj's, profesionales y semiprofesionales, hay modelos (yo tengo 1), en que vana potencia direca, y necesitan si de algun amplificador de baja potencia, de 1 a 5watts por canal para sonar al palo.

saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 15, 2008)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> Respuesta al margen de la ultima discucion.
> 
> Fogonazo: un preamplificador hace sonar y muy bien a unos auriculares comunes.
> 
> ...



Si necesitan un amplificador externo no están accionando en forma directa a los auriculares.

Tu estas hablando del CUE (Monitoréo interno) este es un pequeño amplificador de unos pocos vatios que se emplea con auriculares para aislar al operador (DJ) del ruido ambiente, se emplea para lograr la mezcla de los temas, la escucha previa a la salida al aire o incluso el monitoréo de la salida, esto se selecciona mediante conmutadores.

Si hablamos de un mixer profesional, estos poseen una impedancia de salida (Normalizada) de 600 Ohms si le "cargas" unos auriculares de (En el mejor de los casos) 32 Ohms estas "Sobrecargando" la salida, con peligro de recorte de señal, ni hablar si los auriculares son de 8 Ohms.
Si hablamos de un mixer o un previo NO profesional, el caso es peor porque nadie te garantiza que respete las normas sobre impedancia de salida normalizada, rondan en general unos 2 KOhms, menos aún podrán ser cargados por unos auriculares.


----------



## leop4 (Sep 15, 2008)

pregunta ¿cuantos ohms tiene un auricular comun? tipo de los sony los chiquitos  y  los auriculares grandes que te tapan la oreja gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 15, 2008)

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> pregunta ¿cuantos ohms tiene un auricular comun? tipo de los sony los chiquitos  y  los auriculares grandes que te tapan la oreja gracias.



La mayoria 8 Ohms, algunos generalmente muy buenos 32 Ohms


----------



## leop4 (Sep 16, 2008)

muy buenos como los de DJs tipo pionner? o algo asi.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 16, 2008)

Estos son mis amores


```
HD 595 :Datos Técnicos
Impedancia nominal:	50 Ohm
Presión de contacto:	3,5 N
Peso sin cable: 	270 g
Clavija hembra/receptáculo hembra:	6,3 mm stereo (3,5 mm Adapter)
principio del transductor: open, dynamic
Acoplamiento al oido: 	circumaural
Longitud del cable: 	3 m
Respuesta de (audio) frecuencia (audífonos): 12.....38500 Hz
Nivel de presión del sonido (SPL): 112 dB (1 kHz and 1 Veff)
THD, distorsión armónica total	: < 0,1 %
```






http://www.sennheiser.com/sennheiser/icm_spa.nsf/root/05343#


----------



## leop4 (Sep 16, 2008)

si esta bien pero un auricular no tiene THD si el amplificador que lo opera es bueno osea si el amplificador es un tda2003 y lo conectas hay es auricular suena re mal pero si lo conectas a una bandeja o un mixer de DJ suena re bien .o no?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 16, 2008)

Si tiene, es un sistema mecánico con resonancias mecánicas propias que afectan al sonido emitido sumando o restando armónicos.


----------



## leop4 (Sep 16, 2008)

haaaaaaa ok pero 50 ohms no es demasiado jajaja. no sabia que existian  de 50 ohms mira vos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 17, 2008)

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> haaaaaaa ok pero 50 ohms no es demasiado jajaja. no sabia que existian  de 50 ohms mira vos.



También los hay de 500 Ohms, pero todavía son bastante raros


----------



## Machimbre (Nov 6, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ¿ Ese diodo donde estaba ubicado ?, por datasheet (87A) me da un Schottky de 10A 100V que no le veo el sentido y además no corresponde al encapsulado


Adjunto el esquema de la etapa de potencia, en recuadros están los componentes arruinados.



			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Yo para empezar revisaría desde el primero al ultimo transistores de las etapas de potencia.


Los revise todos (etapade potencia + los de la fuente con didipadores) y no encontre un solo transistor abierto o en corto (use este comprobador http://web.telia.com/~u43200663/inst/tester20010.htm y el tester de toda la vida en escala de diodos)



			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Y antes de conectar léete esto
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/


JAJA! Está buenísimo, no veo la hora de machacarme los dedos!

No puedo conseguir el datasheet del diodo "87A", así que no sé qué reemplazo darle... estaba viendo los precios de los transistores quemados y este posible reemplazo: 2SA1075 + 2SC2525 es mucho más barato que los originales ¿Es peor la calidad o es algo relativo al stock?


----------



## chacarock (Dic 20, 2009)

Bueno , como estan, la cosa es asi, no consigo un pote de balance pa el bajo electrico, es activo, supongo que de 250k aunque al medir el pote original, cuando marca algo marca algo asi de 150k,
estaba pensando en los trucos que ponen en la pagina de pisotones, pero leí el artuculo y no me quedo muy claro,
supuestamente un pote de balance es
cito: "





> unos potenciómetros dobles especiales en los que uno de los componentes es "Antilog" y el otro es "Antilog Inverso",


 
entonces, analicemos, en un log comun, por ej. el pote de volumen, el efecto seria que hasta la mitad del recorrido, no aumenta casi nada de volumen, conclusion (mucha resistencia) de ahi en adelante, aumenta por decirlode alguna manera, abruptamente, entoces, hay alguna menra de conectar una resistencia entre el centro y el extremo para que a la mitad del recorrido, de resistencia cero? que es como funcionan los potes de balance?
otra cosa
un pote log, conectado al reves, sera un antilog?

espero puedan aclararme estas dudas

saludos


----------



## Cacho (Dic 20, 2009)

chacarock dijo:


> ...no consigo un pote de balance...supongo que de 250k...


Hasta ahí vamos bien.


chacarock dijo:


> ...entonces, analicemos, en un log comun...


La descripción sigue bien.


chacarock dijo:


> hay alguna menra de conectar una resistencia entre el centro y el extremo para que a la mitad del recorrido, de resistencia cero? que es como funcionan los potes de balance?


Acá ya no
Un pote de balance no tiene un cero en la mitad. Si ponés una señal (digamos, el canal derecho) por la pata derecha del pote (D), la señal izquierda por la izquierda (I) y tomás la salida del cursor, en el punto medio no tenés un cero, sino la mezcla mitad de un canal y mitad de otro.


chacarock dijo:


> un pote log, conectado al reves, sera un antilog?


 No, será un Log al revés 


En el gráfico podés ver tres  cruces de señales. La primera responde (más o menos) a un antilogarítmico en un sentido y un antilogarítico invertido.
En el segundo tenés un logarítmico al derecho y uno al revés y en el tercero, dos lineales, uno para cada lado.
Verás que el cruce tiene una variación de volumen que será imperceptible en caso de usar antilogs normales (la curva es un poco más pronunciada que la del gráfico).

Usá un pote doble lineal llevado a doble antilogarítmico como dicen en Pisotones (o leé el artículo original en inglés) y conectalo como debe ir (uno para cada lado)
Con eso debería salir andando.

Saludos


----------



## chacarock (Dic 21, 2009)

gracias cacho, tengo que analizar, mas detenidamente tu informacion, esto de las graficas viste, 
yo encontre esta, y me hizo pensar que en realidaad, los potes de balace cuando estan en el medio no estan en cero, verdad?  digo la curva que tengo es como la primera que pusiste
http://img709.imageshack.us/i/graficapotebalance.png/

ok, hare como me dijiste, gracias
un abrazo y que pases Felices Fiestas


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 21, 2009)

Cuando están en el "Medio" lo que tienes es una idéntica "Atenuación" en ambos canales.
Según tu gráfico -3db


----------



## chacarock (Dic 22, 2009)

Hola fogonazo, espera, me confunden los termino, hablando en criollo, si tengo una atenuacion en "0" quiere decir que el mic,(cual fuere izq. o der.) esta al "mango" , 
 en otras palabras, mayor atenuacion menos volumen de sonido, entonce,
     ahora reemplase el balance por dos potes de volumen, si pongo atenuacion en cero para los dos, devieran tener mas volumen que con el balance en su punto medio verdad?

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 22, 2009)

chacarock dijo:


> Hola fogonazo, espera, me confunden los termino, hablando en criollo, si tengo una atenuacion en "0" quiere decir que el mic,(cual fuere izq. o der.) esta al "mango" ,
> en otras palabras, mayor atenuacion menos volumen de sonido, entonce,
> ahora reemplase el balance por dos potes de volumen, si pongo atenuacion en cero para los dos, devieran tener mas volumen que con el balance en su punto medio verdad?
> 
> saludos


Por lo que estas escribiendo me parece que hablas de un "Fader" mas que de un balance.

El balance estando totalmente hacia un lado atenúa el lado contrario y viceversa, estando en el medio atenúa ambos canales pero poco, mira tu diagrama, en el centro donde ambas atenuaciones son iguales estas son igual a -3db del valor de la señal original.

Estos son los 2 esquemas de balance más habituales.


----------



## chacarock (Dic 24, 2009)

Hola fogonazo, no se si entendi bien, respecto del primer dibujo, se podria hacer un pote de balance con solo un pote comun?

saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 24, 2009)

chacarock dijo:


> Hola fogonazo, no se si entendi bien, respecto del primer dibujo, se podria hacer un pote de balance con solo un pote comun?



Chaca: en la actualidad el pote de balance *SIEMPRE ES* un pote común, y el primer esquema de Fogo es el que se usa mas frecuentemente. Hay algunos equipos japoneses que usaban un pote especial con media pista en cortocircuito, pero el último que ví así fue en 1987...


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 24, 2009)

chacarock dijo:


> Hola fogonazo, no se si entendi bien, respecto del primer dibujo, se podria hacer un *pote de balance con solo un pote comun*?
> 
> saludos


Como de te comento *ezavalla* en efecto es con un potenciómetro simple.

El otro es igual a un potenciómetro de volumen, pero las conexiones de los 2 pisos del potenciómetro están en oposición, cuando uno sube de valor el otro baja.

Con ambos métodos se atenúa la señal, incluso cuando están en su punto medio.

El primero posee la ventaja que puedes jugar un poco con la resistencia de 10K y el valor del potenciómetro para atenuar lo menos posible.


----------



## chacarock (Dic 26, 2009)

Holaaaaaaaa, espero, que hallan pasado una exelente navidad junto a sus familiares y seres queridos,
 volviendo al tema, 
como seria el porcentaje en cuanto al valor de las resistencias en serie en los extremos de pote, (supongo que sera un lineal) y el valor del potenciometro, es lo mismo que en el articulo de pisotones? (no pude leer el que me paso cacho, va lo mire pero no entendi mucho)

saludos y gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 26, 2009)

Me imagino que estas ablando del esquema con potenciómetro simple.
Una posibilidad sería las resistencias de los extremos de 4,7 KOhms y el potenciómetro de 47 KOhms.
Esto te dará una variación de balance muy suave al principio pero que se incrementa a medida que se desvía el eje de la posición central.
Totalmente hacia un extremo, "Casi" no hay pérdidas sobre el canal contrario (El que no esta atenuado)


----------



## djxander (Nov 19, 2010)

Nose si ya este tema estara en este foro si es asi me disculparan ok les traigo un medidor de balance estereofonico para los que siemmpre quieren saber si su maquina de audio esta en el nivel estereofonico adecuado.
La mejor manera de saber si su equipo sonoro está en perfecto balance eléctrico se consigue mediante el empleo de un medidor de balance en su amplificador de potencia estereofónico, en lugar de tratar de adivinar si tiene buen balance o no.
El medidor MI puede ser un miliamperímetro de corriente directa, clasificado como de la categoría 1-0-1 mA, o menos, con cero en el centro. También pudiera usar un medidor estándar, pero el indicador se le irá de la escala, a la izquierda, mientras esté usted haciendo los ajustes; y, aun cuando el medidor no sufriría daño alguno, tal cosa sería un inconveniente.
Toque un disco estereofónico -o un "tape" o cinta- y coloque el amplificador en momo. Ajuste el balance de los canales de la izquierda y de la derecha hasta que el miliamperímetro M1 indique CERO. Tal cosa significa que los niveles o grado de salida de sonido de uno y otro canal son idénticos. Ese es el balance.


----------



## Mandrake (Nov 20, 2010)

djxander dijo:


> . . . La mejor manera de saber si su equipo sonoro está en perfecto balance eléctrico se consigue mediante el empleo de un _*medidor de balance en su amplificador de potencia*_ estereofónico . . .



Yo pienso que ese circuito usted nunca lo llevo a cabo y sera muy facil quemar el miliamperimetro: con una diferencia de voltaje superior a 1V entre canales, porque carece de elementos para protegerlo.
Incluso con señales de audio de bajo nivel, ese circuito no funcionara como se espera.
Ese circuito requiere de modificaciones.


----------



## moises95 (Abr 6, 2012)

¿Así es como  se hace lo que dice santiago (Mirar mi equema adjunto)?  Con eso ¿Se convierte en un balance el potenciometro?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 6, 2012)

moises95 dijo:


> ¿Así es como  se hace lo que dice santiago (Mirar mi equema adjunto)?  Con eso ¿Se convierte en un balance el potenciometro?
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 70473



Nop, con eso tomas señal de un canal u otro.

Mira esto, son los esquemas de balance mas habituales.

Ver el archivo adjunto 27049​


----------



## moises95 (Abr 6, 2012)

Entonces el primer esquema de balance quedaria así: 




Si el potenciometro lineal de 50k esta a 25k sonaran las dos entradas, si esta a 50k, sonara la entrada 2, y si esta a 0k sonara la entrada 1. ¿No? Eso con un potenciometro lineal nomal, no de estos que en el inicio y fin estan al maximo de resistencia y en la mitad estan a 0


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 6, 2012)

moises95 dijo:


> Entonces el primer esquema de balance quedaria así: ...



Nop, falta algo


----------



## moises95 (Abr 6, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Nop, falta algo



¿En el esquema falta algo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 6, 2012)

moises95 dijo:


> ¿En el esquema falta algo?



Sip, compara con el esquema que coloque yo.


----------



## moises95 (Abr 6, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Sip, compara con el esquema que coloque yo.





Se me olvidó poner las resistencias  

pero, ¿De que valor hay que ponerlas?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 6, 2012)

moises95 dijo:


> .....pero, ¿De que valor hay que ponerlas?



Van en relación al potenciómetro y al previo, con 2,2KΩ y un potenciómetro lineal de 10 / 15KΩ debe funcionar perfecto


----------



## moises95 (Abr 6, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Van en relación al potenciómetro y al previo, con 2,2KΩ y un potenciómetro lineal de 10 / 15KΩ debe funcionar perfecto



No atenua la señal ¿Verdad? Las reistencias esas que estan a la entrada de audio 

Y si el pote de 10k esta a 5k suenan las 2 entradas ¿No?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 6, 2012)

moises95 dijo:


> No atenua la señal ¿Verdad? Las rsistencias esas


Sip, un poco, aproximadamente 1/3, aumentando el valor del potenciómetro se atenúa menos, pero el balance no es tan eficaz.


> Y si el pote de 10k esta a 5k suenan las 2 entradas ¿No?


Sip, suenan las 2


----------



## saul tomala (Abr 27, 2012)

disculpen... ese modo sirve para un modo.. crossfader de un mixer..?? agradeceria q me ayuden en eso..


----------



## pepbeck (Jun 18, 2012)

eNo se me ocurre como sustituir la funcion de potenciometro con una (o incluso 2) LDR, puesto que solo hacen la funcion de reostato.

El circuito en cuestion es el tipico mezclador de balance, donde un canal va a un extremo del pote, el otro al otro extremo y el cursor del pote a masa, y luego los dos extremos a un sumador. Tiene que ser asi (o equivalente) para conseguir gran aislamiento entre las dos entradas puesto que el cursor va a masa.

Lo que quiero es sustituir este potenciometro por una LDR o un par de LDR que hagan la misma funcion y no se me ocurre como, como no sea mover la lampara entre uno y otro LDR, pero me parece muy complicado.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 18, 2012)

La verdad que sólo así se me ocurre que podés hacerlo...

y mi pregunta es: por qué tenés que complicarla así?

Por qué? con qué necesidad?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 18, 2012)

pepbeck dijo:


> Lo que quiero es sustituir este potenciometro por una LDR o un par de LDR que hagan la misma funcion y no se me ocurre como, como no sea mover la lampara entre uno y otro LDR, pero me parece muy complicado.


   Y por que te complicás taaanto???
Poné 2 LDR, cada una con su propia fuente de luz, y acondicioná las excitaciones de las fuentes de luz de manera tal que cuando una esté encendida, la otra esté apagada, y a la inversa, con todas las combinaciones intermedias.

No sé que es lo que estás haciendo, pero sin mas datos no hay mas sugerencias...


----------



## pepbeck (Jun 19, 2012)

Bueno pues el artilugio en cuestion no es tan raro, quiero montar un pedal de balance para dos teclados para sacar por la misma salida de audio. 

El pedal ya lo tengo, lo saque de desguace, es un pedal de expresion de organo antiguo, su corazon es una cajita negra donde van alojados una lamparilla, a cada lado una LDR, y entre ambos una pieza que se hunde entre ambos cuando aprietas el pie. Lo he medido y hace su funcion perfectamente, las LDR dan de unos 50 ohm hasta 12K, las dos varian igual, a la par. 

Como no puedo colocar otra bombilla el sistema que dices Ezavalla no lo podria hacer.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 19, 2012)

Ahhhh...pero su hubieras comenzado explicando lo que comentás ahora, hubiéramos entendido que tenés una restricción mecánica y tal vez se podría pensar en otra cosa.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 19, 2012)

No hay restricciones!!!

Sólo debe sacar todo lo que hay dentro y colocar un potenciómetro doble el cual lo va a hacer girar con esa pieza que sube y baja, acoplandole una cremayera al eje rotativo del pote

O con una especie de dispositivo biela-manivela pequeño como los que traen dentro los pedales de máquinas de coser y nos dejamos de joder.


----------



## pepbeck (Jun 19, 2012)

Si podria ser una solucion, pero pensaba conservar el pedal con sistema optico porque es mas duradero y confiable. Yo mas bien queria cambiar la electronica de alguna manera por ejemplo, para invertir la funcion de una LDR, que el circuito viera mas resistencia al iluminarse y menos al oscurecerse.
Por eso preguntaba directamente como simular un potenciometro.
Lo anoto como recurso si no puede ser de otra manera.

Ahora que lo pienso...un jfet no puede simular una resistencia en el canal segun la tension de puerta que le ponga?


----------



## crimson (Jun 19, 2012)

Me inclino también por dejar lo óptico, conociendo como tratan los pedales, lo mecánico no dura mucho. ¿Probaste con un operacional en modo inversor? Cuando una  tensión sube la otra baja, habría que experimentar el modo de generar una tensión con la LDR y hacer una salida directa y una inversa, como para accionar un led+ldr por un lado (que suba su resistencia) y un led+ldr por el otro (para que baje su resistencia). Saludos C


----------



## pepbeck (Jun 19, 2012)

Hola, pues no entiendo muy bien lo que propones, ahora la lamparita esta permanentemente encendida, lo unico que varia es que al subir y bajar el pedal se tapan las ldr. Lo de generar tensiones inversas para leds seria para un efecto automatico no, un panner?

Hoy he ensayado otro sistema: pongo una de las ldr en un divisor de tension, de ahi saco  una tension Vgs para un jfet, un j176 que tiene una Ron muy baja, como de 20 ohms, cuyo canal ds sera un brazo del potenciometro de tal manera que cuando se ilumina la ldr, Vgs sube y la Rds aumenta. El rango de 10k ohm los consigo con una resitencia en paralelo al canal. Funciona pero es muy poco lineal, tengo que ver  si se puede linealizar.


----------



## kartuaje (Ago 26, 2012)

Hola,que tal,como estan todos,mi cuestion es que no consigo pote,para balance de 250k.El tema es,puedo poner un par de R, del valor del pote y que el sistema quede fijo,no me preocupa que se controle el balance por canal,desde ya saluda atte,




,MUCHAS GRACIAS....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 26, 2012)

kartuaje dijo:


> Hola,que tal,como estan todos,mi cuestion es que no consigo pote,para balance de 250k.El tema es,*puedo poner un par de R, del valor del pote y que el sistema quede fijo,no me preocupa que se controle el balance por canal*


Sin haber visto el pote ni el circuito no hay mucho que decir, pero si vos decís que solo es un pote común y nada mas, entonces si podés hacerlo. Buscá dos resistencias de 120K y que sean lo más parecido posible en valor... ponelas en lugar del pote.


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 26, 2012)

como dijo ezavalla, sin ver el circuito es dificil ayudarte ,pero si esta como en la imagen , entonces si no lo pones no pasa nada


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 26, 2012)

¿ Cuantas patas posee el potenciómetro que deseas reemplazar ?


----------



## troesmacapo (Ene 5, 2020)

Hola gente, he estado buscando por internet algun buen diagrama para agregarle un control balance a un ampli que estoy comenzando a armar. Y poco pude encontrar.
En concreto lo que yo necesito es un control de balance por medio de un potenciometro, bastante minimalista y que no pierda volumen o calidad.
lo que he podido encontrar parece centrarse en esto:




Estoy en proceso de aprender, pero alguien me puede tirar un centro sobre donde buscar algun diagrama ? porque me surge la duda si ese que esta puesto tendra calidad o no.
Y ya de por si que es de 60 w por canal no quiero perder volumen, Muchas gracias !


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 5, 2020)

troesmacapo dijo:


> Hola gente, he estado buscando por internet algun buen diagrama para agregarle un control balance a un ampli que estoy comenzando a armar. Y poco pude encontrar.
> En concreto lo que yo necesito es un control de balance por medio de un potenciometro, bastante minimalista y que no pierda volumen o calidad.
> lo que he podido encontrar parece centrarse en esto:
> 
> ...



Ese control de balance, con el cursor del potenciómetro al centro, atenúa un poco más de 4,08 dB en baja frecuencia. Eso quiere decir, que solo agregándolo a lo que ya disponés, estarías atenuando a menos de la mitad la potencia comentada a cada canal (de no compensar subiendo la señal de entrada en la misma proporción, cosa que no siempre puede ser posible). Esto resultaría en 23,4375 W en lugar de 60 W por canal.

En principio, ese esquema reduce la razón de señal a ruido de la señal original de entrada, con lo que la calidad se ve reducida, si ese parámetro lo incorporás como para definir calidad.

Habría otro efecto que sería una atenuación adicional en alta frecuencia, que dependerá fuertemente de la capacitancia distribuida y parásita hacia tierra desde las salidas de ese esquema hasta la entrada misma de cada canal.


----------



## troesmacapo (Ene 5, 2020)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Ese control de balance, con el cursor del potenciómetro al centro, atenúa un poco más de 4,08 dB en baja frecuencia. Eso quiere decir, que solo agregándolo a lo que ya disponés, estarías atenuando a menos de la mitad la potencia comentada a cada canal (de no compensar subiendo la señal de entrada en la misma proporción, cosa que no siempre puede ser posible). Esto resultaría en 23,4375 W en lugar de 60 W por canal.
> 
> En principio, ese esquema reduce la razón de señal a ruido de la señal original de entrada, con lo que la calidad se ve reducida, si ese parámetro lo incorporás como para definir calidad.
> 
> Habría otro efecto que sería una atenuación adicional en alta frecuencia, que dependerá fuertemente de la capacitancia distribuida y parásita hacia tierra desde las salidas de ese esquema hasta la entrada misma de cada canal.


Gracias por responder, y conoces algun diagrama que me pueda ayudar sin perder tanto? (sin agregar un pre)


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 5, 2020)

Leé desde el principio de este thread. Acá mismo vas a encontrar la respuesta


----------

